# Extra house keys - where to get them cut



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys and girls - second query for the day - we were only provided with two house keys when we moved into our new apartment so I need to get another couple cut does anyone know where I can get this done - preferably in the marina area or at one of the malls as I'm carless still and my hubby is away out of the country on business at the moment .

Thanks loads
Debra


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i don't know about the marina area but there are convenience type of small stores that cut keys at the bottom floor of the Dubai Mall, there's one of them very close to waitrose in dubai mall.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks I'll take the Metro up there this week and find the shop - luv you guys your great for answering all my questions - really appreciate it

Regards
Debra


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Minutes (closest branch is Mall of the Emirates - nr Carrefour) will cut keys.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ibn Battutu Mall...next to Geant.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's also a place at the Lulu's in Al Barsha


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Ibn Battutu Mall...next to Geant.


Agree, that's where I get mine done. Needed to have my passport but otherwise was hassle free.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Theres a place in Karama near Lulu centre where they dont ask for any documentation... charges Dhs.10 for each key.


----------

